
Kodak Bitcoin mining 'scam' evaporates - adzicg
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44845291
======
gus_massa
Weird. This is a totally different 'project' of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KODAKCoin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KODAKCoin)
.

